# Thiết kế và sáng tạo một khu vui chơi trẻ em thu hút được những khách hàng khó tính nhất hiện nay !!?



## Goadesign (19 Tháng năm 2021)

Làm thế nào để có thể thiết kế và sáng tạo ra một khu vui chơi trẻ em thu hút được những khách hàng khó tính nhất hiện nay !!?

-Nhìn chung đây chính là câu hỏi mà bất kì nhà đầu tư nào cũng muốn tìm ra đáp án !

Vậy thì hôm nay, GOADESIGN xin phép được đưa ra một số nhận định khách quan của mình để các nhà đầu tư có thể tham khảo thêm nhé !

Đầu tiên, nếu bạn đang tự hỏi làm thế nào để bắt đầu kinh doanh khu vui chơi trẻ em?!! thì câu trả lời chính là :“thiết kế được một khu vui chơi sáng tạo, hấp dẫn, mang đến sự kích thích cho trẻ em ở nhiều lứa tuổi khác nhau”.





Không gian khu vui chơi cần phải được thiết kế với màu sắc tươi sáng và lắp đặt các mô hình trò chơi đa dạng, có tính kết nối cao. Mỗi trò chơi cần được thiết kế, trang trí theo một chủ đề nhất định, tạo sự tò mò, thu hút sự chú ý cho trẻ.




Ngoài ra, bạn cũng cần bố trí thêm một khu vực riêng để ngồi nghỉ, thư giãn, có thể bán thêm nước uống và đồ ăn cho cha mẹ, phụ huynh của trẻ trong lúc họ ngồi chờ con em của mình.




Thông thường, các công ty chuyên sản xuất nhà liên hoàn sẽ tạo ra các mô hình trò chơi cố định, bạn chỉ việc mua về và lắp đặt vào khu vui chơi của mình. Nhưng mô hình ấy thường giới hạn trò chơi, không thể đổi mới và thường sẽ chỉ theo một mô tuýp nhất định mà thui.

Tuy nhiên, nếu bạn muốn tạo ra sự khác biệt, thì bạn cần tìm đến các đơn vị thiết kế - thi công khu vui chơi trẻ em chuyên nghiệp.




Điều bạn cần làm là cung cấp hiện trạng và diện tích mặt bằng mà mình muốn đặt khu vui chơi, các yêu cầu về thiết kế sân chơi trẻ em theo mong muốn cá nhân, và các Thiết Kế của chúng tôi sẽ giúp bạn phác họa ý tưởng, cũng như sẽ truyền tải hết những ý tưởng mà bạn mong muốn.

Hiện nay với kinh nghiệm hơn 12 năm trong lĩnh vực thiết kế và thi công khu vui chơi trẻ em, GOADESIGN luôn nắm bắt được một khu vui chơi trẻ em cần những gì và các bé thiếu nhi mong muốn những gì trong khu vui chơi ấy.

Nếu bạn đang có ý định đầu tư vào khu vui chơi cho trẻ em trong nhà thì đó chính là sự lựa chọn sáng suốt nhất và chúng tôi sẵn sàng hỗ trợ bạn về mặt ý tưởng thiết kế, cũng như thi công trọn gói cho khu vui chơi của bạn từ A-Z.

Đừng chần chừ mà để vuột mất một cơ hội đầu tư và phát triển bản thân mình nhé !

Hãy liên Hệ Với GOADESIGN ngay nhé :
Văn phòng :158/56/17 Phạm Văn Chiêu, Phường 9 ,Quận Gò Vấp ,TP. Hồ Chí Minh
Hotline: 0902.548.399 - 0888.548.399
Email : goadesign.info@gmail.com - Goadesign.contact@gmail.com


----------

